# Had a chance to try a S&W 627 today



## garth64 (Feb 16, 2009)

S&W had a rep at a local gun shop today; you could test your choice of weapon; I fired the 627, 4" barrel, with both 38 sp and 357 ammo; SWEET.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Welcome, and yes the 627 is a sweet revolver.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The 4" is the Pro Series. I haven't handled one of them.

I do have the 5" PC gun though, and love it. There's just something about .357 8 Times.

I doubt either one can match the Palmetto 44 though (really sweet shooter).:smt033


----------

